# My Version of SuperChemicalGirls Homemade Feeder Lots of Pictures



## OneFineAcre (Jan 12, 2013)

Last week SuperChemicalGirl poste pics of a feeder her boyfriend made out of plastic storage containers.  I thought that was a great idea.

Went out and made one of my own last week.  Realized immediately my holes were too big, and it was confirmed this week when the kids were crawling all inside of it.

No worries, it didn't go to waste.  Used that one for the bucks.

We had some hanging feeders with our first few goats.  When we started showing we bought laundry baskets to give them hay at shows.  As we got more goats, we just continued to use laundry baskets.

What I was mostly trying to accomplish was a way to give them hay that we could fill in the evening, and not have to give them more hay in the morning.  Basically a way to give them enough that we could fill once a day.  Built 4.  One for buck pen, one for the two buck kids, and 2 for the girls.

Also keep dry outside, and hopfully reduce waste.

Ours are outside on the ground, so I took a landscape timber and cut in half.  Set the two pieces parallel, and screwed the containter to them to act as a base so they couldn't turn them over.

Thought about putting a piece of plywood on top, because I figured they would stand on top.  I ended up not doing that because I got my daughter who weighs 52 lbs to get on top on all 4's and it seemed pretty solid.

There is still waste, but a lot less.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

Cool. I knew they would be jumping on it. Hopefully they don't pee when on it.

You have some big bucks. What are their weights?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 12, 2013)

We actually weighed the kids, juniors and some of the does today.
Don't know what the bucks weigh.
Caspian is actually a good bit smaller than Rocky especially in length.
That's why we got him.  Katie and Ginger are within 1/2" of maximum height.
We needed to breed smaller.


----------



## verkagj (Jan 13, 2013)

The feeders are great. Even keeps the hay dry during rain. I wish mine would eat hay. They might pick up a strand or two but eat it...no way. They want green stuff.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jan 13, 2013)

That looks great! Nice job!! 


I love the pictures of them lounging on top.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jan 13, 2013)

I would suggest that you make the holes lower down if you were to make any more. It looks like there's some hay down below the holes that they can't reach. I know you also have to worry about splash back from rain on the ground, so perhaps that's why your holes are a bit further up than ours. 

I think we're going to make one more, outdoor one, for nicer weather. The metal feeder that we have just wastes too much hay. I can't be picking a bale of hay off the ground every week. 

BF says he's glad you liked the feeder idea and that you did a great job!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 13, 2013)

I love this idea.  But I think you have very well behaved goats.  Mine are Nubiansand Boers and I am pretty sure it would take them less than a day to have the tub open and all over the place.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 13, 2013)

SuperChemicalGirl said:
			
		

> I would suggest that you make the holes lower down if you were to make any more. It looks like there's some hay down below the holes that they can't reach. I know you also have to worry about splash back from rain on the ground, so perhaps that's why your holes are a bit further up than ours.
> 
> I think we're going to make one more, outdoor one, for nicer weather. The metal feeder that we have just wastes too much hay. I can't be picking a bale of hay off the ground every week.
> 
> BF says he's glad you liked the feeder idea and that you did a great job!


The idea was that they could get their heads in to get the lower hay.  First holes were too big the kids could get in.  Perfect though for the bucks.

I modified the holes today.  Cut a little slot at the bottom so now it looks like a big "key hole"  I had seen that before on another feeder design.  Works perfect now. 
 They can get their heads in to get all of the hay, and the key hole slot at bottom didn't make the hole larger so the kids can't get in.  Working good so far.  We filled up yesterday afternoon and it lasted all day today.  But, they were almost empty so I know they can get all of the hay.

Filled up again this afternoon, so now we won't have to give them hay before we go to work tomorrow.

Another thing is I think they are actually getting more hay.  Feel like now that perhaps they weren't getting enough.

Tell your boyfriend thanks. It was a great idea.  I had been trying to come up with something, and when I saw this I thought it would be perfect for us.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 14, 2013)

I think the idea is great!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 16, 2013)

All of my objectives have been accomplished.

Full day in one feeding.
Stays dry.
Waste reduced.

On top of that, I think maybe they weren't getting enough hay so now they do.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jan 16, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> All of my objectives have been accomplished.
> 
> Full day in one feeding.
> Stays dry.
> ...


 

 I filled mine up again today (third filling since being placed on Christmas). I cleaned the goat house out on Saturday and there is way less than a flake of hay on the ground under the feeder section. Maybe a half of a flake at the most. What a win! Since Christmas I've used a bale of hay (I have only two goats), today I just got into the second bale. I also use hay weekly after I clean the duck house, so the whole bale wasn't eaten by my goats. But... if this had been feeder 1.0 the bale would have been gone in 3 days... well not gone, but on the ground.


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Need some thing to keep hay dry my goats are city goats and have a igloo dog box.  I'm in Fl. so no really cold weather.  Love the idea how big are the holes and how far from the bottom?
My goats are nigerian dwarfs.  My wither weighs 55 lbs.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 17, 2013)

If you are going to put it on the ground like mine, about half way up.

This is a 35 gallon container.

How many do you have? Smaller hole less waste.

Mine is just big enough for them to stick their head in.


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just 2 a petite little girl and a boy. Yes on ground connect to the 4X4


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jan 18, 2013)

Marilyn, see my original post here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23691

It gives pictures of mine and tells the dimensions of the holes.


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 18, 2013)

SuperChemicalGirl said:
			
		

> Marilyn, see my original post here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23691
> 
> It gives pictures of mine and tells the dimensions of the holes.


thanks.


----------

